# Worst. Night. Ever.



## ThEoRy (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok so I'm really pissed about this. Just had the shittyiest shift ever. Everything that could go wrong did. On top of everything one of my guys who knows better was at a carving station just destroying my beautiful tuna with a **** house knife. He asked for one of my knives so I reluctantly let him use my new hiro suji and I told him please dont scratch it or anything. He says, Yeah I know don't worry. But I still worried. 

Sure enough when he was finished, it was all scratched to hell from drawing the knife along the carving fork as a guide. :eek2: And on top of that it looks like he tried to clean it with a friggin choreboy or something :sad0:

Dave I need help! Looks like I might have send it back to be re etched and finished :angry1::angry1::angry1::angry1:

Unless you have some advice on how I can fix this over here.


----------



## kalaeb (Dec 3, 2011)

My condolences!


----------



## bprescot (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeek. That sucks. Sincere condolences!


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 3, 2011)

Micro mesh pads then re etch then re sharpen? Apparently you can chip a blade slicing ahi:scared4:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 3, 2011)

W t f.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 4, 2011)

Woh he did some damage, eh? No worries though Rick I'm sure we can get it back to new again.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't even like thinking about these things. Imagining a knife drawing against a fork is like fingernails on a chalkboard for me now. 

k.


----------



## stopbarking (Dec 4, 2011)

Not to lessen the awfulness of your story but I somehow caught the edge of a cutting board at work with my Hiro 210 from this group last week and tipped it about half a milimeter. After repairing it today the only thing left damaged is my pride. Now I have a unique Hiro 209.5.


----------



## tk59 (Dec 4, 2011)

Bummer. I hope the fix works out, Rick.


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 5, 2011)

:nutskick::angryexplode:I laugh because it hurts!


----------



## Ratton (Dec 5, 2011)

How does that old saying go, "_never a borrower or a lender be_"!! :bat: That really sucks!!! :eyebrow:


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 5, 2011)

Ratton said:


> How does that old saying go, "_never a borrower or a lender be_"!! :bat: That really sucks!!! :eyebrow:




I just got taught that lesson (again) this week. When will I learn?


----------



## dough (Dec 9, 2011)

i like that you began the guy shoulda known better.

because i had to double take at carving fork as a guide for ahi tuna.

may those type of days be few and far between.


----------

